# KY - Possible World Record Crappie Caught



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Possible World Record Crappie Caught 

http://www.wbko.com/news/headlines/1579376.html

For Mother's Day, Peggy Hopper from Crofton got a new Shakespeare rod and a Zebco 33 reel. She wasted no time in putting to good use. While fishing at a watershed lake in northern Christian County she caught what may turn out to be the largest black crappie ever caught in the world.

The slab weighed in at 4-pounds 14-ounces. It's over 21 inches long. The crappie is more than a half pound bigger than the previous Kentucky state record and six ounces bigger than the world record. It's size and weight have been confirmed by the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife. 

The state of Kentucky does not differentiate between black and white crappie for its state records, but the International Game Fish Association does. The current IGFA world record for black crappie is 4-pounds 8-ounces. That fish was caught at Kerr Lake in Virginia. 

Peggy caught her fish by casting a Crystal Shad Rooster Tail spinner around a small log next to the bank.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Kentucky State Record Crappie Proves to be a Hybrid

Frankfort, KY * A four-pound, 14-ounce monster crappie taken on May 8 by Penny Hopper of Crofton out of a watershed lake in Christian County is the new official Kentucky state record crappie. 
Fisheries officials with the Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife Resources (KDFWR) hoped the crappie qualified as an all tackle world record black crappie, but genetic analysis of the fish dashed their hopes.

http://www.outdoorpressroom.com/kycrappie.html


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

is the only place I would expect to see a slab like that!!!!!
Bummer about the hybred situation, but isn't there a IGFA classification for hybreds....?


----------

